# مشروع التخرج .. برجاء المساعدة



## X_MIX_X (19 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخواني الكرام رجاء مساعدتي في اقتراح مشروع التخرج
لاني كنت شغال في ال trimaran بعدين ناس كتير قالتلي ملهاش شغل ومش هتلاقي داتا كافية
انا شغال مع الدكتور/ محمد قطب (هندسة بحرية - جامعة الاسكندرية )

وهوه بيشتغل في ال ADVANCED MARINE VEHICLE
اللي هية المراكب السريعة
وما يتعلق بال Hydro و ال fluid

فياريت تنصحوني اغير المشروع لايه موضوع يكون كويس .. ويأهل للعمل في مجال البترول

وجزاكم الله عني كل خير


----------



## هندسة بحرية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

انا انصحك للبترول تختار مشروعك في Offshore
حاول تتكلم عن الصيانة للبايبات pipeline repair
او الصيانه لها 

والله اعلم


----------



## X_MIX_X (19 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الفاضل شاكر جدا لمرورك
ولكن الدكتور لايعمل في هذا المجال
فكما قلت يعمل في ADVANCED MARINE VEHICLE
ممكن اي حاجة تتعلق بالمجال دة

يعني catamaran, trimaran ,penta and so on

بس انا مش عايز اشتغل في الحجات دي فلو تنصحوني ايه تاني يتعلق بموضوع الدكتور
غير الحجات السابق ذكرها


----------



## azd1973 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*assad1973*

أخي العزيز
أرجو أن ترسل لي *****ك 
لأبعث لك ملف عن الرفاصات


----------



## azd1973 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*****ك *****ك *****ك


----------



## azd1973 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

e-mail 
e-mail 
e-mail 
e-mail 
e-mail 
e-mail 
e-mail 
e-mail


----------



## X_MIX_X (21 نوفمبر 2007)

jawadgraphics (AT) msn.com

وشكرا لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## البشمهندس هلباوى (29 نوفمبر 2007)

اخى الفاضل انا خريج دفعة 2007 وكنت مع الدكتور محمد عباس على فكره هو راجل محترم وممتاز واحنا كنا عاملين الكاتامران لو شفتها عنده فى المكتب المهم انا ممكن اقترح عليك تعمل
( حاملة الطائرات supply vissel, drillship, nile floating hotels , offshore , air craft )


----------



## البشمهندس هلباوى (29 نوفمبر 2007)

ممكن تقولى انت مين عشان يمكن اعرفك
انا اعرف واحد مع الدكتور عبباس من اعز اصدقائى انت مين بقا
ولو عايز داتا عن الكاتاماران موجود عندى وخدها من زميلك احمد جلال لكن عباس اشتغل الكاتامران 3 سنين وحنا بفضل الرحمن اللى شرفناه ف 2007


----------



## X_MIX_X (2 ديسمبر 2007)

انتة مين بئة يابشمهندس ؟؟!!
انا محمد عبدالجواد احمد
وعارف حسين وطارق رحمة الله عليه ومحمد خميس
وجلال حبيبي معايا فعلا وهوه هيشتغل في ال catamaran


----------



## X_MIX_X (2 ديسمبر 2007)

بس فعلا يابشمهندس انا عايز اعمل حاجة جديدة جدا
عايز اعمل حاجة القسم يفتخر بيها
وقررت اعمل انشاء الله السيمسنار في Pentamaran
وخاصة كمان معانا عمالقة د/عباس وكمان د/ محمد شامة السنة دي
يعني الواحد لو معملش شغل جامد عيب جدا في حقه


----------



## البشمهندس هلباوى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

انا ياسيدى اخوك حسين عموما شد حيلك وموضوع البينتا ماران جميل لانه Multi puropse واعتقد لو اقترحته على دكتور عباس هيتبسط جدا وهو راجحل جنتل مان من الدرجه الاولى

انا طالب منك طلب ترسل سلامى للدكتوره جيهان ......انا طالب منك طلب لو عملته لك الثواب عند الله عشان زميلك طارق رحمه الله عند الكتور عباس فى مكتبه لوحة خاصة بمشروع الهوفر كرافت اللى طارق كان من ضمن اللى عاملين المشروع ده قول للدكتور عباس انه يعلقها فى الممر الخاص بالقسم حاجه ليه وتكريم وعلم ليكم ولغيرنا اوكى وياريتك تكملنى ع الموبايل بتاعى 0109189011


----------



## X_MIX_X (4 ديسمبر 2007)

منور المنتدى كله ياحسين باشا .. وان شاء الله موضوع اللوحة يتم قريب
معتقدش د/عباس ممكن يتاخر
ودة *****ي ياجميل ياريت تضفني jawadgraphics (@) msn.com


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 ديسمبر 2007)

يا جماعه الاميلات والتليفونات مش من ضمن لائحه التسجيل ب المنتدى بس عشان مجال البحريه صعب ماشى نعديها عشان خاطر عيونكم 
وب التوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## tareqturkmani (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فكر اخي في تصميم الغواصات
انا ممكن أساعدك لكن في البداية فكر في الموضوع واقتنع فيه
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## شهيدا في سبيل الله (26 فبراير 2012)

x_mix_x قال:


> انتة مين بئة يابشمهندس ؟؟!!
> انا محمد عبدالجواد احمد
> وعارف حسين وطارق رحمة الله عليه ومحمد خميس
> وجلال حبيبي معايا فعلا وهوه هيشتغل في ال catamaran



الحمد لله و صلاة و سلاما على رسول الله و الانبياء اجمعين
انا ابني ما يوقعش التوقيع ده يا باشمهندس عبدالجواد لانه بيخاف ربنا في جده و هزله و لانه هو نفسه كما قال عارف ان اخوه طارق رحمه الله لقى ربه بغته فهذا اولى ان يتقي الله


----------



## wafaa mansour (5 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
يااارت ياجماعه لو حد يقدر يفدنى فى
stability of lng carriers
رجاااء المسااااااعده


----------

